# D. Douglas Dent



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2012)

D. Douglas Dent - RIP


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 25, 2012)

The guy was certainly ahead of his time when it came to falling training.

Would like to see some of those videos he made some day. RIP.

On a related note, there has been discussion as to who will take over his spot. Be some big shoes to fill.

He is leaving a lasting legacy, that is for sure.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, that's too bad. I was just thinking about him the other day. He came down and did a C class for the Forest Service when I first started in fire in '91. 
He had a real good sense of humor and really knew his stuff when it came to getting big wood down safely. Later on, when I became a supervisor in fire, 
he sent me a bunch of freebie training materials for saw classes I was teaching. He was good people for sure. 

If you can find his videos from the early 70's, those are the good ones. Those ones were geared towards teaching loggers and there's a ton of big wood 
action in them.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 25, 2012)

Bummer, that. Dude was a legend.


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2012)

I didn't realize he got old. I always think of him as the 1970s guy with the plumbob and in the videos. I seem to remember he was here in 1980 something to do some filming. A couple of our guys went out with him. They came back in--apparently the trees were not cooperating that day and even went over backwards for D. Dent. 

Time is short.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 25, 2012)

Rest in peace old man. You have made my life a little bit better, and a whole lot safer. Yours was the first book on techniques I ever bought. Thanks.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 25, 2012)

Invaluable stuff written down in his book. Lot of interesting discussions based on it.
Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## 137cc (Mar 29, 2012)

Dent was the first one to put west coast falling techniques into a book. He had a ton of time in the courtroom from testifying in fatal tree felling operations. Interesting to hear who ends up liable in the end. He also has one of the best safety lines I've heard; "boys your job isn't to fall trees, it's to go home to your sweetheart"


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 1, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Rest in peace old man. You have made my life a little bit better, and a whole lot safer. Yours was the first book on techniques I ever bought. Thanks.




Same here . I got his book in 1982 .


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is Dent doing a C-Faller cert.

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WVdWa4jCJaQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2012)

Notice how long it took for stuff to quit falling from the sky? And how big some of it was?


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 10, 2012)

Noted.


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, that wait after the tree is down is standard procedure for FS falling.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 11, 2012)

Its standard procedure for any faller or bucker when timber is fell thru timber if they want to stay alive + healthy. . 

Just sayin .


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Its standard procedure for any faller or bucker when timber is fell thru timber if they want to stay alive + healthy. .
> 
> Just sayin .



Yup.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 11, 2012)

Ray and I fell a bunch of OG Doug Fir into a bunch of OG Doug Fir, it was three days before we went in to fall the rest and buck it up.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 11, 2012)

Doug Dent, age 66, of Prineville, Oregon, died on March 22, 2012.

Doug was born June 29, 1945, in Redmond, Oregon, to Al and Mary Dent. He was the second of five brothers that spent a lifetime playing, fighting and loving one another.

He graduated from Redmond High School in 1963. He then went on to earn four degrees in three years, graduating on the Deans list from Portland State University.

On March 12, 1969, Doug married his high school sweetheart, Jeannie Rennolds in Reno, Nevada.

He spent his professional life in pursuit of educating and protecting others in the timber falling industry. He received countless awards and recognitions over the years in appreciation of his many contributions. He was blessed to continue his lifes work until the time of his death.

In 1995, he started the D-3 Ranch in Prineville, Oregon, and pursued another life-long dream.

Doug is survived by his dear friend, Jayne Scarcella; daughter and son- in-law, Jennifer and Chris Arsenault; son and daughter-in-law, Jesse and Kim Dent; six grandchildren; four brothers, Skip Dent, Jack Dent, Gary Dent, Bob Dent; and countless others by whom he was loved.

He is now reunited with his wife, Jeannie, who died on November 15, 1989.

A public service will be held at the Powell Butte Christian Church on April 14, 2012, at 11:00 a.m. Reception to immediately follow the services.

In lieu of flowers, please make any donations to the Powell Butte Christian Church.

Douglas D. Dent | Central Oregon Obituaries | The Bulletin


----------



## AZLOGGER (Apr 11, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Ray and I fell a bunch of OG Doug Fir into a bunch of OG Doug Fir, it was three days before we went in to fall the rest and buck it up.



Hell sometimes crap is still falling out of trees, up to a week later. Thats where you wish for some strong winds to clear out any crap still hanging up in the leave trees.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Ray and I fell a bunch of OG Doug Fir into a bunch of OG Doug Fir, it was three days before we went in to fall the rest and buck it up.


----------



## cwebefree (May 6, 2020)

Huh,
Just watched some of that Guilty of Treeson, Inbred Jed stuff, and got to thinking about D D Dent.
I reckon you know you're getting old when you realize someone that taught you something, when you were young & dumb, passes on.
Lucky enough to have attended one of his workshops, back in the eighties.

You might have passed on, you irascible old bastard, but you've kept hundreds, if not thousands, of guys alive.


----------

